# Newest pics



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't believe how much of a demon he was when he was a puppy. He's huge now!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

He's too adorable to be a demon


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zoey use to like laying under furniture too, cute pup!


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I had to leave my kennel/crate behind when I moved, so this is his new preferred spot when resting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

